# Eggshare origin or RVH



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi could anyone give me any info on the royal and origin i was wondering do they do EGGshare , what are the prices like ??


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Why dont you give them a ring or look at there website to see mrs


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

I have tried but there bloody engaged lol ,and i am that inpatient i need the answer now     
Awe how are you hunnie i?? i spoke with the docs and yes we have been referred for our free go whhoooo 
but we lost 6 months on the list


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

we all must be like that hun ...   need it right now i said right now lol 

happy days about time ...you should slap that doc   for telling you that !!! 

im not to bad cheers ..just waiting on the side affects to kick in      mad i know


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Side affects were not to bad with me i had more on stimms , just feeling tired and down , you will be fine  awe so happy you have finally got going


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Sweetchilli, GCRM in Glasgow do eggshare.  You can take a look at their website or give them a bell, they are very nice and v helpful


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

sweetchilli im delighted u got yer free go sorted now, happy days. xxx


----------

